# Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden



## Sobseal (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand diese erfahrung gemacht hat.
Innerhalb eines Jahres habe ich 4x "kleine" __ Störe eingesetzt und nach wenigen Tagen waren die verschwunden. Einziger der nicht verschwunden ist ist mein "großer" stör.

Der __ Reiher war zwar auch schon da aber den konnte ich mit der "Wasser-Reiher-Abwehr" in Zaum halten sitzt ab und zu nochmal in der Umgebung aber keine Fische mehr abhanden gekommen aber wiederum der 3. und 4. eingesetzte "kleine" Stör auch mit Abwehr. 

Hat dies schon jemand gehabt und kann mir sagen wer außer dem Reiher meine Störe geklaut haben könnte? FIsche sind keine mehr weg gekommen.

Viele Grüße
Daniel

PS: Unser Nachbar hatte mal eine Fuchs in seinem Garten gesehen, aber würde der einen Stör reißen? Und sich ans Wasser trauen?

Davon abgesehen das der Teich direkt vor der Wohnzimmer Glasfront ist und ich nachts außer mal einer Katze nie irgendwelche Tiere im Garten gesehen habe aber wer weiß wer da noch vorbei kommt. Und für ne Katze wären die Störe doch schon zu groß gewesen.


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Vielleicht sind sie gegangen, weil ihnen die 11-Quadratmeter-Wohnung schon überbelegt schien.


----------



## Skopp1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Hallo Daniel,

wie groß sind die kleinen Störe denn? Vielleicht hat sie ja dein großer Stör gefressen. Und das ist schon mal passiert?

herzliche Grüße Sanne


----------



## Sobseal (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Der Stör gefressen? Echt gibts das? konkurenz?

Also der große ist auf den aktuellen Bildern mit drauf würde sagen, hab ihn dieses jahr noch nicht vermessen, über 40cm und die kleinen waren halb und ein drittel so groß der letzte war ein ganz kleiner wobei das keine diamantstöre waren sondern __ sterlet und auch ein schöner sternhausen und auch diamant.

Grüße


----------



## Sobseal (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Und zu animei mir ist schon bewusst das ich die nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad halten kann bis ich sie abgeben muss weil der Platz dafür leider fehlt. Aber habe auch schon übelegt den gesamten Teich auf min 30 qm zu vergrößern, wäre schön....


----------



## Philipp1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Servus Sobseal,
ich willo Dich nicht angreifen aber Du kannst nicht ernsthaft in diesen kleinen Teich Störe setzen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, soll aber zum Überlegen anregen.
Der große Stör hat die Kleinen nicht gefressen! Sie waren einfach noch zu klein zum Besatz und sind untergegangen, gerade ohne Erfahrung sind kleine Störe sehr kompliziert in der Pflege.
Sie könnten überall hin sein. as erste Problem sind die Pflanzen im Teich, da Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können, könnten sie sich verfangen haben mit Todesfolge. 
Ebenso könnten sie verhungert sein. Entweder zu große Körnung des Futters oder, was wahrscheinlich ist: der größere hat sofort alles weggefressen.
Ich rate Dir die Tiere abzugeben und nicht auf sog." Zoofachverkäufer" zu hören, denn wie der Name sagt wollen Die nur verkaufen.
LG


----------



## Kaje (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*



Sobseal schrieb:


> Und zu animei mir ist schon bewusst das ich die nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad halten kann bis ich sie abgeben muss weil der Platz dafür leider fehlt. Aber habe auch schon übelegt den gesamten Teich auf min 30 qm zu vergrößern, wäre schön....




Warum hast Du nicht vor Anschaffung der Störe den Teich vergrößert?! --> Sorry, aber ich kann solche egoistischen Verhalten, die auf dem Rücken der Tiere ausgetragen werden immer wieder nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## animei (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Wenn Du unbedingt Störe halten möchtest, wäre eine Vergrößerung sicher angebracht, Platz genug hast Du ja, wie ich auf Deinen Bildern sehe. Allerdings glaube ich, dass auch 30 qm noch viel zu wenig sind.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Hallo,


Sobseal schrieb:


> Und zu animei mir ist schon bewusst das ich die nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad halten kann bis ich sie abgeben muss weil der Platz dafür leider fehlt. ....



Eine etwas seltsame Einstellung. Fische in zu kleinen Gewässern/ Becken neigen laut einschlägiger Literatur zu sog. Krüppelwuchs, was fälschlicherweise als "Anpassung an die Lebensumstände" gedeutet wird. Somit wären die Fische dann doch dauerhaft geschädigt. 

Warum du dir Tiere anschaffst, obwohl du weißt, dass die Randbedingungen nicht stimmen ist ein Rätsel. Unwissenheit scheint ja bei dir nicht vorzuliegen.

Ich kenne mich mit Stören nicht aus, aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mich einfach mal mehr über die Tiere informieren. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Kaje (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Dies scheint ein generelles Problem bei der Anschaffung egal welcher Tiere  bei vielen Menschen zu sein, dass man sich entweder vor der Anschaffung nicht oder nur unzureichend informiert, welche Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen, um diese Tiere Artgerecht halten zu können, oder man hat sich informiert und weiß, dass man diese Bedingungen nicht erfüllen kann, aber trotzdem unbedingt solche Tiere halten möchte --> dies nennt man dann Egoismus des tierhalters, der dann auf den Rücken der Tiere ausgetragen wird.

Normal appelliere ich an den gesunden Menschenverstandes eines jeden einzelnen, bevor sich jemand ein Tier zulegt. Da aber bei einigen Menschen in unserer Gesellschafft bzw. Menschheit dieser gesunde Menschenverstand oftmals wohl nicht zu funktionieren scheint, kommt dann sowas heraus--> ohne jetzt jemanden Beleidigen zu wollen.
Auch wenn ich kein Freund davon bin, dass alles gesetzlich geregelt sein muss, aber bei der Haltung von Tieren, würde ich mir wünschen, dass hier der Gesetzgeber klare Vorgaben gibt, die zum einen der Tierhändler wie auch der Tierhalter erfüllen muss... Zb. sog. Eingnungstest über dieses Tier, was man Anschaffen möchte, in denen ein gewisses Basiswissen zur Haltung der Tiere überprüft wird und bei nichtbestehen das tier auch nicht verkauft werden darf. Können auch andere Überprüfungen sein, aber Hauptsache ist, dass man hier mal einen Riegel vorschiebt, sodaß nicht jeder Ahnungslose jedes Tier ohne Probleme in jeder Zoohandlung kaufen kann.


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Hallo,

das Thema Störe ist ja hier nun schon oft genug kontrovers und emotional diskutiert worden. eine ausführliche Diskusion ist daher denke ich überflüssig. Der Fragesteller weiß ja, dass er keine optimalen Haltungsbedingungen hat. Darauf, was er aus diesem Wissen macht, hat wohl auch dieses Forum keinen Einfluss. Die wenigsten von uns haben ja auch eigene Erfahrungen mt der artgerechten Haltung, daher bleibt ja nur der Hinweis auf das hier gelesene oder Fachücher. Das kann aber der Fragesteller auch selbst alles nachlesen. Ebenso die bereits vorhandenen Treads über verendete Störe in Gartenteichen.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Sobseal (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Okay, habs verstanden.

Aber was meinst du mit untergegangen mit der Bepflanzung und das sie nicht rückwärtsschwimmen könne auch zb bei Fadenalgen ist mir schon bewusst aber das kann nicht der Fall gewesen sein weil da keine Stelle über ist wo sie "gestorben" sein könnte den hätte man gefunden bin nachdem die verschwunden waren selber rein und habe alles überprüft wobei da auch nur 2 Stellen sind wo ein "verstekcen" möglich ist. Ist dafür noch sehr übersichtlich. Naja ich weiß es nicht.

Was würdet ihr eurer Meinung für eine Größe empfehlen? 
Hatte überlegt einen großen Teile der rechten Hälfte des Gartens dafür zu nutzen.
Kann aber schlecht schätzen wieviel das wäre müsste ich mal abmessen könnten locker auch weit mehr als 30 qm sein.

Grüße


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Hallo,

bezüglich Teichgröße und Gestaltung solltest du mal die Forensuche bemühen. Da gab es einige Beiträge dazu.

Was die vielleicht toten Fische betrifft:
Die können bei genügend Aaßfressern sehr schnell verschwinden, ohne dass du es merkst.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## wp-3d (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*



Kaje schrieb:


> Normal appelliere ich an den gesunden Menschenverstandes eines jeden einzelnen, bevor sich jemand ein Tier zulegt. Da aber bei einigen Menschen in unserer Gesellschafft bzw. Menschheit dieser gesunde Menschenverstand oftmals wohl nicht zu funktionieren scheint,
> 
> dass hier der Gesetzgeber klare Vorgaben gibt, die zum einen der Tierhändler wie auch der Tierhalter erfüllen muss... Zb. sog. Eingnungstest über dieses Tier, was man Anschaffen möchte, in denen ein gewisses Basiswissen zur Haltung der Tiere überprüft wird und bei nichtbestehen das tier auch nicht verkauft werden darf.




Hallo Jens,

ich gebe Dir in jedem Punkt recht

Aaaaber, es ist schon alles vom Gesetzgeber geregelt.

Jeder der ein Gewerbe für einen Handel mit Tiere anmeldet muss eine Sachkundeprüfung ablegen.  http://www.sachkundenachweis.de/checkliste.html

Für jeden der sich ein Tier anschafft ist das Tierschutzgesetz Pflicht.



.


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Hallo,


Sobseal schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eurer Meinung für eine Größe empfehlen?



Ich kann dir nur den Vorleser machen. Also ich habe in einem meiner Bücher "Gartenteichfische- Axel Guthjahr" was dazu gefunden:

__ Sterlet:
10m x 5m x 1,5m bei maximal einer kleinen Gruppe an Tieren. Das würde ich als 3-4 interpretieren. 

Stör:
20m x 10m x 1,5m Wobei er hier klar davon abrät diese Tiere länger im Teich zu halten, da dies aufgrund der Wandereigenschaften und der Lebensweise im Meer nicht artgerecht ist.

Die Maßangaben gibt er al Untergrenze an, wobei die Angaben fehlen, ob dort die Flachwasserzone und die Sumpfzone mitgerechnet sind.

Wenn man aber mal eine gerne zitierte Fausregel aus dem Aquarienbereich nimmt, nach der ein Fisch mindestens seine *maximale *Körperlänge x 10 als Bekcnelänge braucht und Störe und Sterlet sich gerne im tiefen Bereich aufhalten, würde ich sagen, zu den Maßen ist auf jeden Fall noch was zuzugeben.

Temperaturbereich gibt er bis max. 20° an. Also der Teich sollte auch im Sommer kühl sein. 

Das hört sich nicht so an, als ob deine angepeilten 30m² artgerecht sind. Schon garnicht bei den großen Arten.

Bevor du den Spaten schwingst und weitere Fische kaufst, würde ich dir eher raten das Geld in ein wenig Literatur zu investieren. Mach dich mal mit den natürlichen Lebensbedingungen und Verhaltensweisen vertraut und entscheide dann selbst, ob du diese Tiere artgerecht halten kannst.

Gruß

Heiko

P.S. alles nur angelesen, eigene Erfahrungen fehlen mir natürlich als Kleinteichler.


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> ich gebe Dir in jedem Punkt recht
> 
> ...



Schön und gut und wie muss ein Tierhalter nachweisen, dass er geeignet ist, um Tiere halten zu dürfen?!--> Garnicht, da dass Tierschutzgesetzt meist erst dann herangezogen wird (wenn überhaupt) wenn schon eine Tierquälerei vorlag und es zu spät ist.


Jetzt zu den Gewerbetreibenden Tierhändlern.. Wer muss denn von diesen  Tierhändlern eine Sachkundeprüfung ablegen.. doch nur der angemeldete Gewerbetreibende selber und nicht seine "Aushilfen" im Verkauf, die oftmals keine ahnung haben.. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei einem riesigen Zoogeschäft mit hunderten von Mitarbeitern, auch nur eine handvoll eine Sachkundeprüfung in der Tiefe ablegen musste, wie es eigentlich notwendig wäre und das über alle Tierarten die dort in diesem Geschäft vertrieben werden.

Dies ist alles wie so oft auch in unserer Politik in der Theorie auf dem Papier geregelt, aber in der Praxis nur mangelhaft umgesetzt bzw. überhaupt nicht nachweisbar.


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (31. März 2011)

*AW:  Störe schon mehrmal verschwunden*

Hallo Daniel,

wie vorneweg schon geschrieben worden ist, eignet sich so was man auf den Bildern sehen konnte, wie Dein Teich momentan aufgebaut ist, nicht wirklich für die Störhaltung. Der Teich ist zu flach mit zu wenig Fläche, dass die Störe vernünftig Freischwimmfläche haben. Ebenso sind Pflanzen und Ecken ziemlich tötlich für den Stör, da er halt leider keinen Rückwärtsgang hat und dann aus stellen, in denen er sich festgeschwommen hat, nicht mehr raus kommt und dann ertrinken muss. Deswegen habe ich den Teich ziemlich gerade gehalten, wie Du bei mir sehen konntest, um dies auszuschließen. Kaum Pflanzen und keine Ecken ist der Nachteil an einem Störteich.

Eine Mindestgrösse von Stören, um sie in einen Teich zu setzen, würde ich mit min. 40cm beziffern, da sie darunter unheimlich anfällig sind und viele Teichbesitzer, die sich kleinere Tiere eingesetzt haben, haben sie verloren.

Wir können uns gerne auch nochmal persönlich darüber unterhalten, was die Sache dann einfacher macht.

Viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------

